# Primaris Lore spotted on BoLS



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Primaris Marines: Metal Muscles & Reinforcements - Bell of Lost Souls










Phil Kelly showed off the mystery Primaris organs and details on some of the new and old chapters who got Primaris support.

Phil Kelly sat down on Warhammer TV and talked Primaris space marines. More importantly he put up a couple big shots from the upcoming Space Marine codex.











*Primaris Reinforcements*

Here’s a spread of 8 chapters both new and old who have gotten some help from Cawl’s new project.


*Fulminators:* Created during a monster electrical storm on mars, the original Aspirants have been in stasis for 8000 years!


*Genesis Chapter:* Created from the most noble of the Ultramarines post-heresy. Devotees to the Primarch.


*Black Consuls:* Hidden behind Phil and Rob… its a mystery.


*Eagle Warriors:* Fleet based chapter who has lost some companies due to “the rift” across the Imperium.


*Novamarines:* Fierce adherents to the Codex Astartes – who are every crusading and have not fought as a single force since the 37th millenium.


*Praetors of Orpheus:* Follow the Codex Astartes to the letter, even if it causes friction with allies. They have quickly embraced Guillimans updates to the codex.


*Silver Skulls:* Supersitious fanatics who believe the Emperor guides their actions. They read signs and portents before acting.


*Scythes of the Emperor:* From almost wiped out by Tyranids to “Hey we have a bunch of Primaris Marines – THANKS CAWL!











*Mystery Organs*

Next we hit the mystery of the three new Primaris Organs:


*Sinew Coils:* Literally metal coils embedded in their muscles…


*Magnificat:* Half of the Primarch organ that provided extra bone and muscle growth hormones. I wonder what the other half did?


*Belisarian Furnace:* An internal emergency medical kit. I guess that’s where the 2nd Wound comes from.












-------------------------------------------------------------

Intriguing! So -thats- what the 3 new organs does! I did pay note to that Dark Imperium made a mention of the Primaris having metallic whorls in their hands.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Read another interesting tidbit in Dark Imperium regarding the Primaris. Guilliman refers to them as "Cawl's blasphemous horde" while contemplating the fact he doesn't know his sons like he did during the crusades.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Read another interesting tidbit in Dark Imperium regarding the Primaris. Guilliman refers to them as "Cawl's blasphemous horde" while contemplating the fact he doesn't know his sons like he did during the crusades.


I remember that bit, but what do you think of this new revelation regarding their extra organs?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, there was always going to have to be something extra to make them that much bigger faster, tougher and stronger. The steel reinforced musculature is interesting. They must get some serious shit going through airports.

I'm wondering if there's something that makes them even more long lived as well. While it is said I'm DI that they spent long periods in stasis, there's also mention of them trading for thousands of years.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Trading? you mean training? I know the primaris was announced as having 3 extra organs, with something from the primarch project in them.

Sangprimus Portum - Lexicanum
The *Sangprimus Portum* is an Imperium artefact, that contains the genetic material of all twenty of the Emperor's Primarchs. In the aftermath of the Horus Heresy, the Primarch Guilliman gave the Sangprimus Portum to Archmagos Dominus Cawl, after charging the Archmagos with creating the next generation of Space Marines. Cawl succeeded and the unleashed Primaris Space Marines are taller and stronger than their Space Marine brethren, due to the fact that the genetic material within the Sangprimus Portum was even more potent than the Gene-Seed descended from the Primarchs.[1]

This seems to be how Cawl did his work. Though it leaves me wondering where the Emperor hid this second example of the primarch source template. Corax after all went through a LOT of hoops to access the abandoned primarch genelabs for the copy he ended up with, which was corrupted and lost.


----------

